# Backyard Food Production



## maluscider

Hello everyone, My name is Michael. I Grow grapes and make wine for a living, and have an obsession with gardening. 
The kiwis and the micro orchard are not photographed yet but will have pics soon.


----------



## stephanie

nice to have you join us! great looking garden!


----------



## Timbertodd

Welcome aboard Michael. You have a nice looking garden.


----------



## Shannon

Your garden looks wonderful! I like the idea of growing grapes and making wine!


----------



## maluscider

Thanks everyone, I'm excited for the grapes and wine as well. I work for A winery in the Dundee hills growing the grapes and being a cellarhand, so I thought i'd try it at home. 2 are Pinot Noir(pommard) and one is a special mutation of pinot gris called pinot pierre. only I and the winery I work for have it. thought that was pretty cool. the others are seedless table.
here are some more pics. the micro orchard with the kiwi trellis behind it. and some lilies from the cutting garden.


----------



## Tammy

That looks amazing!! Love the beds, the colorful lilies, all the cute markers you have set up.


----------

